# What propellant to use for spray gun/airbrush?



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys.

Just bought the GW spray gun/airbrush thing, and unknown to me, you need a propellant for it to work (which my girlfriend found hilarious, and I am now embarrassed about :/) Really don't understand why I thought all you had to do was put the paint in the pot and pull the trigger, but there you go :laugh:

Anyway, what propellant should I use? Does it matter? Is there a cheaper/better or both alternative to GW propellant?

Thanks ahead


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

buy a compressor , canned air is useless


----------



## Guarder22 (Jan 15, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> buy a compressor , canned air is useless


He's right, you'll save more money in the long run and you will have consistent paint jobs if you buy a compressor. Canned air is very inconsistent and tends to start running out in the middle of big painting session.

But if you want to use canned air then the GW canned air is probably the cheapest since all of the cans I have seen are around $10USD.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

What's canned air? Sorry for such a noobish question, a link would be fine.

I just attach the compressor to the hose thing on the spray gun still right?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> What's canned air? Sorry for such a noobish question, a link would be fine.
> 
> I just attach the compressor to the hose thing on the spray gun still right?


you really walked into this purchase with your eyes closed didnt you lol

canned air = propellant (its called and air brush so guess whats in the can?)

yes the compressor attaches to the hose on the spray gun, you would just need to take off the cap that screw on to the can of propellant and your should be good, make sure you get a compressor with a filter on it( most do) this stops moisture and oil spoiling your paint job.

Propellant does not last very long, its pressure drops quickly as the air freezes in the can and crystals can form and spoil your paint, its cheaper in the short term but if you intend to use the spray gun more than for one session a compressor would be better and cheaper in the long run.

Plus if you get a decent compressor you can use it for blowing up tyres,air beds and other things, can be used for cleaning dust out of pcs too.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

The staff at GW didn't tell you any of this so much for their great customer care.

I would go with what bits and kits said. the only thing is the fitting on the GW spray gun is smaller (at work right now so can't see how much smaller).

if your've not yet opened it then I would get a refund as there pretty shit TBH.

and at nearly £20 just for the gun and £10 for a can of propellant that works for 30sec's before getting too cold to use, is a rip off, 
I just got 2 airbrushs, compressor and tank all brand new from ebay for £75 + post which was £10 and was good to go (just add paint).
the money I will save in the long run is worth the upfront cost, Plus the quality is 10 fold.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

jimmy gunn said:


> The staff at GW didn't tell you any of this so much for their great customer care.
> 
> I would go with what bits and kits said. the only thing is the fitting on the GW spray gun is smaller (at work right now so can't see how much smaller).
> 
> ...


I'm also amazed that the guy in GW didn't try to flog you a load of propellant when you're buying the spray gun, how odd - he must be new or something.

I would also advise taking it back if you can and getting an airbrush from ebay as already suggested. A cheap airbrush is going to be miles better than the GW spray gun.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

we are assuming he bought it from a GW store, if so does it not come with a can of air, the badger brushes this thing is based on comes with a hose and air so you can use it out of the box?


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

the gun doesnt come with a propellant can, probably something to do with age restriction policies


----------

